# Cits ... >  oscilators bez kvarca

## dmd

kārtējais tizlais jautajums no manis, bet īsti nevaru sagooglēt - 
bija kautkādas vienkāršas shēmas, kā uztaisīt oscilatoru no NOT mikrenēm, bet nekadi nevaru atrast. kāds var ātri apstāstīt?, kur bija jāslēdz kondensators un pretestība?

un jautājums nr2 vai šādu oscilatoru var lietot AVRiem?

----------


## korium

http://www.aaroncake.net/circuits/chaser.asp
Izmanto to shēmas daļu ar loģiku. Max frekvenci nosaka izmantojamā loģika un kondiķa veids

----------


## Delfins

oscilators domāts kā impulsu ģenerators? 
http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/gadgets/555/555.html

Ne-kvarca ģeneratori ir nestabili.

----------


## karloslv

vairāki AVRi pat atbalsta "external RC oscillator", skaties pats datašītā. AVRiem gan mēdz būt arī iekšējais RC oscilators.

----------


## dmd

kvarci savukart nelabi uzvedas pie paātrinājumiem un vibrācijām.

hmm. pa rokai ir tikai not un or. jāmēģina izdomāt, kā viņu...

----------


## Vikings

Pietiks ar diviem NOT elementiem.
Shēmu tagad negribas zīmēt, pamēģināšu izstāstīt.
Pie pirmā NOT elementa pieejas pievieno vienu kondensatora izvadu un vienu rezistora izvadu. Šī paša elementa izeju savieno ar otrā NOT elementa ieeju. Šajā savienojuma vietā pievieno otru rezistora izvadu. Pie otrā NOT elementa izejas pievieno otru kondensatora izvadu. Šis punkts tad arī būs taisnstūra impulsu izeja.
Ja pareizi atceros, frekvences aprēķins šai shēmai bija f=1/(0,7RC)

----------


## dmd

paldies, sapratu.  ::

----------

